# Any idea what these are?



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I tried to zoom in and focus but couldn't. These were some sort of bug that were just sitting still on the limb. I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Those might be White Fly's...


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

SHANK said:


> I tried to zoom in and focus but couldn't. These were some sort of bug that were just sitting still on the limb. I've never seen anything like it before.
> 
> 
> Strange things in the woods - YouTube


 Hi Shank. Had those last year, and this year, on my beech trees. "sitting still on a limb"..till ya get close. Then they all start 'waving' at ya:lol:. So damn thick the limb actually bent a little, and you could see their 'scat' under the limb. Sprayed 'em with bug stuff and killed all of 'em. Never had 'em b/4 last year, and have no idea what they are, or if they can do any harm.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Google .........
Adelgids


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

trout said:


> Google .........
> Adelgids


Damn, you're good.

L & O


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

No kidding...Thanks Trout.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

I have always wondered what these ae too.

I did just Google Adelgids, and these seem to be specific to different types of Pines.

Grylloprociphilus imbricator (Beech Blight Aphid) looks like the one that is specific to the Beech Tree.

-Dan


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I wonder if Beech Blight Adelgids have anything to do with the very scary Beech Bark disease that is now threatening all of northern Michigan's beech trees? I thought that was a disease...are we dealing with two different things? 

Great...:sad:

Nice to hear from you, Trout. Hope all is well...!

PS- Just read something quick on them. Sounds like they're fairly harmless. Beech Bark disease isn't.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Liver and Onions said:


> Damn, you're good.
> 
> L & O


He can always be counted on for an answer to a Q like this almost any time. Just to bad he is not around much any more.

I have seen tose things quite a few times when I was hunting beech woods for bushy tails. I had a very educated hunting buddy at the time that gave me the scientific name for them. That was years ago so I can't remember that. Hell at times I have to look at my drivers licence to see who I am.


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

Those are scale, a type of insect that unfortunately does help spread beech bark disease by creating wounds which allow the funguses (there are two) enter the tree.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

danikowa said:


> I have always wondered what these ae too.
> 
> I did just Google Adelgids, and these seem to be specific to different types of Pines.
> 
> ...


 Well, obviously, the ones I had are the Beech ones. Thanks to all you guys.
Strange that I have only had them on 1 limb of each tree. 
"boogie woogie" bugs got their name from how they wiggle their butts in self defence:lol:


----------

